# Tester mes applications iOS sur iPod touch



## Sebaudi (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour a tous ,
Voilà je possède un programme payant de développeur Apple, je possède un iPod touch 4, xcode 4 et iOS sdk 4.3. J'ai crée une application qui marche très bien sur le simulateur iOS donc je voudrai la tester sur mon iPod  puis après la vendre mais le probleme est que j'ai du mal ( en gros je n'y arrive pas)  a tester celle ci .
Donc si quelqu'un pourrai bien m'expliquer les démarches a suivre.

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse


----------



## Rez2a (10 Avril 2011)

Il faut te rendre sur le Provisioning Portal ( à partir de http://developer.apple.com/ios ), afin d'ajouter l'UDID de ton iPod dans Devices (tu obtiens l'UDID depuis l'organizer de Xcode ou depuis iTunes), puis enregistrer l'ID de ton application (com.taboite.tonappli généralement) dans App IDs, et enfin créer un provisioning profile de développement correspondant à partir de Provisioning -> Development, dans lequel tu renseigneras l'ID de l'appli correspondante, l'UDID de ton iPod pour qu'elle puisse s'exécuter dessus, et ça te générera un fichier que tu feras glisser dans Xcode et qui sera copié sur ton device lorsque tu essaieras de lancer l'application sur ton iPod.
Au pire tout est bien expliqué sur le site developer d'Apple.


----------



## Sebaudi (15 Avril 2011)

Merci j'ai réussi à tester mon application.


----------

